# galco paddle lite



## slugbug (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey everyone I just joined this forum and I like what I see so far. I came across you guys looking for info on the Galco Paddle Lite holster. I read a few post but I didnt really get what I was looking for maybe you can help. I have a Glock 26 and Taurus PT145 that I rotate depending on how I feel that day. Does this holster only come in one size? It doesnt look like its form fitted and would work for an assortment of different guns. The one on the site looks like an XD. Any input would help.


----------

